# Sleep fragmentation leads to depersonalization?



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

Sleep, Dreams and Dissociation
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/dream-catcher/201311/sleep-dreams-and-dissociation

Fragmented Sleep, Fragmented Mind: The Role of Sleep in Dissociative Symptoms 
http://haraldmerckelbach.nl/artikelen_engels/2012/Fragmented%20Sleep,%20Fragmented%20Mind.pdf

Little excerpt:
"...one might therefore speculate that this influx of information might create feelings of "unreality" in relation to the self and the external world, thereby fueling depersonalization and/or derealization experiences..."

......
PLEASE DELETE MY MULTIPLE POSTS... MY FAULT...


----------

